# Beggers Belief...



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Came across this on Gum Tree, Edinburgh



> Was looking to aquire an owl as a pet, was wondering how much people would be willing to sell a small domesticated owl for? and inquire into the possibllty of also purchasing a sizable cage for said owl.


:cursing::cursing:


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Why on earth would you want an owl as a pet? They are beautiful birds of course I know of people 'owning' but they have barns and space not as a pet in a cage. I suppose you could say it's harsh having a Macaw or such like in a cage but I've never come across some one wanting a bloody owl!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

people want an owl because of harry potter.....tut tut! i hope he didnt get one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

But alas - there are many owls kept in captivity


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

loads of people keep captive bred owls and falcons,whats the problem with that???many are used for working purposes,others as a hobby.no different from keeping any other captive bred animal.as long as they have a good size flying area and are proparly cared for.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Captive owls are usually kept in avaries, and trained to fly and return to their owner, not kept in a cage!  I can't believe that someone put an advert like that! I hope that they didn't get one too, and that most people that own owls or other birds of prey would've kept well clear!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Horribly posters are right many people keep owls etc in captivity. Not sure it is necessary to keep such AN&#304;MALS as pets though.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

And it is harsh to keep a macaw in a cage _all_ the time, they should be let out to interact and fly as much as possible, everyday!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

charlie9009 said:


> Captive owls are usually kept in avaries, and trained to fly and return to their owner, not kept in a cage!  I can't believe that someone put an advert like that! I hope that they didn't get one too, and that most people that own owls or other birds of prey would've kept well clear!


they may have meant a avairy type cage! after all a avairy is just a large cage isnt it could just be a figure of speech.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope they did mean avairy, although the fact that it says cage makes me think that they haven't researched into keeping one, and probably want to keep it inside. I hope I'm wrong


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

For goodness sake they are hardly your run of the mill bird and if they think a cage is suitable you can bet your bottom dollar they have no idea what their dietery/ care needs etc are :eek6:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If kept in proper aviaries and worked then I cannot see the difference in keeping an owl to any other bird to be honest.
Beautiful birds they are.
Sadly a lot of peoplle do not do their research first into any animal and then realise they are harder to look after than they first thought


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to confess my mate has a Little Owl as a pet and he is rather cute, he was hand raised so he will come sit on you and make little purring noises when you pet him. He does have aviary which goes in on good days but is mostly kept in a large parrot cage.

Still I don't think I'd fancy one, they have really sharp claws which stick right in you plus they eat mice etc.

I'll stick to my parrots


----------

